# Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

Unterschriftenliste zum Download!!!​ 
Gude,

postet bitte einen Smiley oder den Link, damit der Thread möglichst lange "oben" bleibt ;-)

Das dient uns allen 

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/fliegenfischen/internet/news/images/FliFi_Unterschriften-Liste.PDF


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ausgedruckt und wird morgen kopiert bei der Vorständesitzung des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbandes zur Unterschrift an die Vorstände der Mittelfränkischen Fischereivereine, Fischereigenossenschaften und Castingvereine verteilt. Hoffe die haben einen Kopierer, meiner schreit gerade nach Toner:-( Naja fünf Listen sind es noch geworden. Wenn 30 Vereinsvorstände das weitergeben, gibt das sicher ein paar Unterschriften


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn 30 Vereinsvorstände das weitergeben, gibt das sicher ein paar Unterschriften


Sollte man glauben und daher steht der Link auch hier  #h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

ne gute sache


----------



## ollidi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich habe heute schon unterschrieben. #6


----------



## froggy31 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hi,
bei der Jahresversammlung unseres Vereins am 9.4.wird das teil unterdie Leute gebracht und bestimmt zahlreich unterschrieben,

Gruß Froggy


----------



## fiskes (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo
habe auch gerade eine Liste herruntergeladen , bin zwar in keinem Verein, aber habe genug Leute  die unterschreiben
Robert


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				fiskes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> habe auch gerade eine Liste herruntergeladen , bin zwar in keinem Verein, aber habe genug Leute  die unterschreiben
> Robert


Das ist ein weises Wort :g


----------



## THD (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Klasse Sache, morgen ist Anangeln, Liste wird ausgelegt.


----------



## grintz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Find ich auch super ! ;-)


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Sehr gute Aktion! Werde mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis groß um Unterschriften werben.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ein kleiner Tip ! Du hättest den link besser so posten sollen:

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/fliegenfischen/internet/news/images/FliFi_Unterschriften-Liste.PDF

So kommt man schneller und leichter an sein Ziel  
Also Leute ! Alle hier drauf klicken:
http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/fliegenfischen/internet/news/images/FliFi_Unterschriften-Liste.PDF



Wenn grad keine Frau in der Nähe ist,gilt meine Liebe den
 |pfisch: #w |pfisch: #w |pfisch:  

:m


----------



## Pilkman (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Falls der Beitrag von der Startseite von Fliegenfischen.de verschwindet nachfolgend der direkte Link zum Beitrag... #h

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/fliegenfischen/internet/news/news_kormoran.php

Eine gute Sache! #6


----------



## Pilkman (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Tip ! Du hättest den link besser so posten sollen:...



Da ist mir das "Sitzmöbel" zuvor gekommen... :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@Sitzmöbel & Pilkman

Ich wollte halt auch auf die nötige Info verweisen und den Leuten nicht nur eine Unterschriftenliste vor den Kopp knallen. #h


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Grad ausgedruckt. Wird fleissig rumgereicht


----------



## Phoenix-mk (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

hab geastern bei meinem Td schon unterschriebn!

Liste drucke ich aber trotzdem aus und lasse meine Freunde und Familie mal fleißig unterschreiben!


----------



## MelaS72 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

so, endlich bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen, meinen Drucker mit neuer Tinte zu versorgen 
35 Exemplare ausgedruckt und morgen werden Unterschriften gesammelt!!! Angefangen im KiGa unseres angelbegeisterten Sohnes, weiter über die Schule unserer Tochter, die Arbeit meines werten Gemahls......
...ich glaube, ich drucke besser noch welche aus


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

schade das die Aktion nich auch online möglich ist ....
wüßte nicht wo ich das rumreichen sollte ....
gleich an alle boarpartner-Händler verschicken !!! :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Dieser Trööt gehört nach oben. #6 #6 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## eg19399 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Die Initiative ist super und muss voll unterstützt werden. Allerdings habe ich als Jäger, Angler, Sammler... so meine Bedenken über die Erreichbarkeit des Ziels: denn im Bundesjagdgesetz stehen bereits bei den unter das Jagdrecht fallenden Tierarten auch solche, für deren Erlegung du heute deinen Jagdschein in die ewigen Gründe verabschieden könntest (Auerwild, Fischotter, Luchs, Grosstrappe, Greife ...), *weil sie einfach keine Jagdzeit haben* und voraussichtlich auch nicht mehr bekommen. Die Aufnahme in das Gesetz allein bringts nicht. Deswegen ist die zweite, folgerichtige Forderung nach einer Jagdzeit für mich viel wichtiger, denn es gibt unter § 2 (2) an sich ja schon eine nicht schlechte Regelung:" Die Länder können weitere Tierarten bestimmen, die dem Jagdrecht unterliegen." Und die Jagdzeiten sind weitestgehend Ländersache. An sich brauchen wir daher weder eine Erweiterung noch eine Veränderung bestehender Regelungen, sie müßten nur entsprechend genutzt werden. 

Sofern dann die erstrebte Jagdzeit kommen sollte, hoffe ich, dass nicht wieder so ein Papierkrieg von 4 A4-Seiten folgt, um einen Vogel abzuschiessen, wie wir es schon mal bei den Rabenvögeln hatten.  
Und der Artikel von Fliegenfischen führt nebenbei auch eine Punktlandung auf einem Problem aus: die EU - in meinen Augen einer der größten Hemmschuhe für eine realitätsnahe Lösung solcher Probleme. 

Mein Beitrag soll nicht entmutigen, nur sollte jeder wissen, was nach dem ersten Schritt noch folgen muss, damit Effekte erzielt werden können.

Ich wünsche uns dabei viel Glück.

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Trööt gehört nach oben. #6 #6


Richtisch so!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

    #6 


      Gruß

      j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## havkat (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Moin!

Ich hab´s euch mal oben festgenagelt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@ Havkat,


              Danke #6 #6 #6 #6 

  j.Breithardt|wavey:


----------



## Kofferfisch (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Einen ähnliche Diskussion gibts doch auch in diesem Thread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73153
Kann sich ja evtl ergänzen:m


----------



## Baddy89 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Schöin...wird auf der Versammlung unterschrieben


----------



## hering (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Muss man da 18 sein um zu unterschreiben?


----------



## froggy31 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hi,
heute bei der Mitgliederversammlung haben alle unterschrieben
Und morgen ab die Post

guß froggy


----------



## angelndes_sofa (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich hab meinen Karl-Heinz letzten Samstag im Laden von Boardie angelfreund34 aufs Blatt gesetzt


----------



## syndrom (15. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

ich fuhr neulich an einen See vorbei ,sind das diese  ?

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/9618/bild0023ut.th.jpg


----------



## froggy31 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@ syndrom|wavey: 

Hättest ruhig ein bißchen zoomen können|supergri |supergri |supergri ,
dann wärs einfacher, sehen aber verdächtig aus.

gruß froggy


----------



## perchcatcher (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Super sache !!! Wird erstmal mit zur nästen Vereinsversammlung genommen.


----------



## Marlow (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Kann mir mal einer die Liste schicken, irgend wie find ich die nicht, bin wohl blind heut


----------



## Marlow (16. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer die Liste schicken, irgend wie find ich die nicht, bin wohl blind heut


peinlich, hat sich erledigt #q #q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hab mich am Samstag im Angelgeschäft in die Liste eingetragen


----------



## Bronni (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo,

   habe die Liste aus dem Netz gezogen, kopiert und bei meinem Händler
   ausgelegt. Einige Seiten sind schon voll. Ich hoffe, dass zum Ende der
   Woche 10 Seiten vorliegen werden.

   Bis dann
   Bronni  #6


----------



## Heilbutt (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo,

Es wäre allerhöchste Zeit diese Vögelchen mal etwas mehr zu dezimieren.

Habe allerdings erst von einem juristisch relativ beschlagenen Menschen
ein Statement darüber gehört.

Demnach wird sich die deutsche Jägerschaft nicht gerade darum
reissen. Erstens wegen dem relativ hohen Aufwand (Munitionskosten,
genaues Dokumentieren und fachgerechtes Entsorgen der Viecher),
und zweitens soll das rechtlich die Konsequenzen haben, daß
Schäden durch "Mängel" bei der Bejagung zu Schadenersatzverpflichtungen
führen würden. (Dies scheint wohl z.B. bei Wildschweinen,.. so zu sein??!!??)
So hatte ich das jedenfalls verstanden - man möge mich korrigieren.
Offenbar gibt´s hier wohl Fonds für Wildschäden in Baumbeständen,..usw.
die an "geschädigte" ausbezahlt werden?!?

Wenn das dann also rechtlich auch für Teichwirte, Angelvereine,...
gelten würde!!!

Bin mal gespannt, was da mal raus kommt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Aali 2 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hab heute schon wieder fünf Kormorane gesehen, die müssen weg.


----------



## hangloose (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass es jedes Jahr mehr von den Vögeln gibt.

Verstehe ich nicht dass das durch Abschuss nicht reguliert wird. Bei Wild und Rotwild wird dies doch auch gemacht.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hi.

Die Kormorane haben heuer ein gutes Jahr, wegen der Vogelgrippe. Heute hat mir jemand vom Landesjagdverband erklärt, warum: 

Kein Jäger schießt derzeit einen Kormoran, wenn er nicht unbedingt muss. Das liegt daran, dass man nicht sicher sein kann, den toten Vogel auch bergen zu können. Das ist vor allem an größeren Flüssen ein Problem, weil das geschossene Tier dort unter Umständen abgetrieben wird. Was dieser Tage passiert, wenn irgendwo ein toter Vogel gefunden wird, der größer als ein Sperling ist, wisst Ihr wohl alle. Friedrich-Löffler lässt grüßen. 

Aus diesem Grund hält sich die Artillerie - zumindest längs der bayerischen Donau - mit dem Koromoranabschuss in diesem Jahr sehr zurück. Könnte ja ein infizierter Vogel den Fluss runter getrieben werden. Wenn den dann irgendwo ein Spaziergänger an Land zieht, und im Labor werden nicht nur Vogelgrippe-Viren sondern auch noch Schrotkugeln gefunden, dann muss sich die Jägerschaft sofort gegen den Vorwurf wehren, die Vogelgrippe zu verbreiten.

Ob das alles sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Im Ingolstädter Stausee gibt es eine Insel, auf der (konservativ geschätzt) ständig mindestens 20 bis 30 Kormorane hocken.

Schade, das alles.


----------



## tamandua (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Demnach wird sich die deutsche Jägerschaft nicht gerade darum
> reissen. Erstens wegen dem relativ hohen Aufwand (Munitionskosten,
> ...



Du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Sollte der Kormoran in die Liste der jagdbaren Arten aufgenommen werden, bekäme er dazu noch eine feste Jagdzeit, dann wäre die Jägerschaft (bzw. der Jagdpächter) dazu verpflichtet, dem geschädigten Teichwirt, evtl auch Fischer etc den durch das Wild verursachten Schaden zu bezahlen. Ist natürlich die Frage, wie man den Wildschaden beim Kormoran messen würde.
Bei Wildschein, Rehwild, Rotwild etc ist es so: Bemerkt ein Landwirt z.B. auf seinem Maisfeld einen eindeutig von Schwarzwild umgeackerten Bereich, wo die  Ernte vernichtet ist, meldet er dies dem zuständigen Jagdpächter oder Jagdausübungsberechtigten. Der zerstörte Bereich des Feldes wird nun vermessen und mittels einer mathematischen Formel wird dann der vom Jäger an den Landwirt zu zahlende Wildschadensersatz errechnet. Bei 5 mal 5 Metern umgepflügten Maisfeldes hat der jäger dem Landwirt als den Betrag von X Euros zu zahlen. Das ist ja schon ärgerlich, aber kann wenigstens unkompliziert und eindeutig errechnet werden.
Nun fängt das Problem aber an:Wie aber misst man denn den vom Kormoran verursachten Schaden? Der fischt nicht nur eine Fläche von 5 mal 5 Metern leer, der taucht mal hier ,mal da und wieviel Fisch schließlich in seinem Magen landet,weiß niemand so ganz genau, weswegen die Ermittlung einer Schadensersatzsumme eigentlich nicht möglich ist oder aber sehr willkürlich erfolgen müsste.
Und es gibt keinen Fonds, aus dem dem geschädigten Landwirt, Forstwirt oder Fischer etwas gezahlt wird. Das muss alles der Jagdpächter löhnen. Verständlicherweise will der sich dann nicht auch noch für den vom Kormoran verursachten, unwägbaren Schaden zur Kasse bitten lassen. Wegen der unmöglich genau zu ermittelnden Summe an Wildschadensersatz könnten da nämlich ganz erhebliche Kosten auf ihn zukommen.
Daher: Abschusserlaubnis per Sondergenehmigung? Gerne! Alles Andere? Lieber nicht! Soviel Geld haben die Wenigsten auf der hohen Kante.

Kosten für Munition etc. fallen nicht besonders ins Gewicht, die muss man ohnehin kaufen,wenn man Jäger ist. Und das treibt niemanden in den Ruin.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Gibt es da schon ein Ergebniss?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## angelmanni (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

*Das Problem in Kürze

*Nichtfischer tun sich oft schwer zu verstehen, warum die Kormorane für die Fischerei ein so großes Problem sind. "Vergönnt doch den Vögeln die paar Fische", sagen sie. Gerne, wenn es tatsächlich nur um "ein paar Fische" ginge. Das Problem ist nicht "DER KORMORAN"– sondern ihre zu große Zahl. Weil es so viele Kormorane gibt, geht es leider nicht nur um "_ein paar Fische_". Sondern um sehr viele Fische.






Nicht an allen Gewässern sind die Verluste gleich hoch. Aber selbst wenn die Vögel nur 20 % der Fischbiomasse entnehmen, und 20 % schaffen sie faktisch an jedem Gewässer, so bedeutet dies, dass vom natürlichen Ertrag für die Fischer faktisch nichts mehr übrigbleibt.

*Begrenzter Fischbestand*

Es ist nicht so, dass unsere Gewässer vor Fischen nur so wimmeln. In Wahrheit sind sie fischarm – zum Teil von Natur aus, zum Teil aufgrund von Verbauungen, Ufer- begradigungen und anderen menschlichen Eingriffen. Man kann aus einem Gewässer nur so viele Fische entnehmen, wie im gleichen Jahr wieder nachwächst. Dieser jährliche Zuwachs ist begrenzt durch das Nahrungsangebot - in unseren Gewässern sind es im Schnitt 20 % des Fischbestandes. Wenn man mehr herausnimmt, greift man die Substanz an und der Fischbestand sinkt und sinkt.

*Sehr viel mehr Kormorane*

Um 1970 gab es im westlichen Europa knapp 30.000 Kormorane. Seither haben sie sich auf über 900.000 Stück vermehrt. Kormorane sind heute häufiger und weiter verbreitet als vor 200 Jahren, als die Gewässer noch in Ordnung waren.

*Große Vögel brauchen viel Nahrung*

Kormorane sind Großvögel, mit einem Nahrungsbedarf von ½ Kilo Fisch pro Tag. Sie jagen außerdem fast nie einzeln, sondern kommen in größeren Trupps von 20 bis 250 Vögeln. Daher können Kormorane, wenn sie an einem Fischwasser einfallen, innerhalb kurzer Zeit enorm hohe Prozentsätze des lokalen Fischbestandes herausfressen. Verluste von über 40 % bis zu 80 % binnen weniger Wochen sind keine Seltenheit. Und weil es so viele Kormorane sind, sind auch sehr viele Gewässer davon betroffen.


*Ein Vergleich, um das Problem noch deutlicher zu machen*

Wenn Amseln und Stare aus einem Garten 25 % aller Kirschen wegfressen, bleiben für den Gartenbesitzer immer noch 75 %. Wenn Kormorane aus einem Fischwasser 25 % herausfressen, bleiben für die Fischer NULL Prozent. Angenommen, die Kirschbäume in einem Garten tragen 1.000 kg Kirschen. Wenn Amseln und Stare 600 kg wegfressen, tragen die Bäume nächsten Jahr trotzdem wieder 1.000 kg Kirschen oder mehr. Anders bei einem Fischwasser, in dem 1.000 kg Fische drin sind. Wenn Kormorane im Winter 600 kg herausfressen, gibt es im Frühjahr nur noch 400 kg Fische. Selbst wenn im Sommer 25% nachwachsen und nicht gefischt wird – der Fischbestand beträgt am Jahresende statt 1.000 kg noch nur 500 kg. Und wenn die Kormorane mehrere Winter hindurch wiederkommen, wird der Bestand bei manchen Fischarten so dünn, dass nicht mehr genügend erwachsene Fische übrigbleiben, um die Fortpflanzungskette aufrecht zu erhalten. 

*Die Folgen*

Durch ihre enorme Zahl sind die Kormorane gezwungen, jedes irgendwie zugängliche Gewässer anzufliegen und bis ans Limit auszufischen. An Donau und anderen großen Gewässern ist der Bestand an Klein- und Jungfischen betroffen, das schädigt Nahrungskette und Alterspyramide der Fische. An vielen Gewässern entnehmen die Kormorane mehr als die Hälfte des jährlichen Zuwachses - eine enorme Belastung für die Anglervereine.
Aus zahlreichen Strecken fressen Kormorane 40 bis 90 Prozent der Fische heraus, ein schwerwiegendes ökologisches Problem. Betroffene Anglervereine stehen vor dem Dilemma, entweder die Pacht des Fischwassers aufzugeben oder den Verlust durch Besatzfische auszugleichen - mit hohen Kosten und fraglichem Erfolg.

*Europaweit aus dem Gleichgewicht*

Schäden häufen sich in allen Ländern Mittel- und Südeuropas. Vertreibungsmaßnahmen und Abschüsse sind inzwischen in fast allen Überwinterungsgebieten erlaubt, aber das bringt nur eine regionale Milderung des Problems, keine wirkliche Lösung. Langfristig hilft nur eine "Geburtenkontrolle" in den Brutgebieten. Das wird inzwischen auch vom EU-Parlament gefordert, das wird auch von den obersten Vogelschutz-Instanzen empfohlen (siehe Bonner Konvention, Europäischer Kormoran- Management Plan). Aber es mangelt an der effektiven Umsetzung. Von selbst pendelt sich ein Gleichgewicht deswegen nicht ein, weil die Kormorane dort, wo sie die großen Schäden verursachen, nur überwintern. Wieder zurück in den Brutgebieten finden sie immer noch reichlich Fische, sowie unter Schutz gestellte Brutplätze. Also vermehren sie sich weiter.

Wenn nicht schnell und konsequent etwas getan wird, haben wir in einigen Jahren zwei Drittel weniger Fische in unseren Gewässern, mit einer verarmten Artenstruktur und geringeren genetischen Vielfalt. 



*Also, es wird höchste Zeit, das etwas getan wird !!!*​


----------



## tamandua (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				angelmanni schrieb:
			
		

> *Also, es wird höchste Zeit, das etwas getan wird !!!*


Stimmt schon, aber bitte nicht dadurch, dass der Kormoran ins Bundejagdgesetz aufgenommen wird. Gründe siehe oben. Da macht man sich unter Jägern keine Freunde mit, leichter zu erteilende Sondergenehmigungen und/oder jährlich festgelegte Schusszeiten sind besser geeignet und sehr wünschenswert. Ich würde es als Jagdausübungsberechtigter nicht einsehen, warum ich löhnen soll, obwohl eine Bestandsregulation auch ohne Aufnahme ins Bundesjagdgesetz möglich ist. Das Argument, mit der Aufnahme der Art könnte gleichzeitig für eine Hege durch die Jäger gesorgt werden, ist undurchdacht. Erstens einmal kann man selbst bei viel gutem Willen
nicht viel Hegearbeit speziell für den Kormoran betreiben. Und zweitens hat ein Jäger durch die ihm auferlegte Pflich zur Hege anderer Arten ohnehin dafür zu sorgen, dass Lebensräume und Ökosysteme erhalten und verbessert werden. Der Kormoran profitiert also auch so schon von der Hegearbeit für Wasservögel und Gewässer. 
Anfreunden kann man sich mit dem Vorschlag der Aufnahme des Kormorans ins Bundesjagdgesetz nur, wenn durch ihn verursachte Schäden nicht unter die Schadenersatzpflicht fallen- was aber zunächst mal abzuklären wäre.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da schon ein Ergebniss?


Sieh den Fortschritt der Zeit so wie in der Politik.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hi
hab gerade auf www.blinker.de gelesen das schon über 10.000 Unterschriften eingegangen sind

Gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@Fischers Fritz

Gut so... #h


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Morgen gehen 9 Seiten Unterschriften raus!
Hoffe es werden noch ein paar mehr!


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Antwort der Bundesregierung... #h

http://www.vdsf.de/documents/kormorananfrage-fdp.pdf


----------



## tamandua (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Es wird sich also nichts ändern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Bestandsmanagement wird abgelehnt, es wird also bei den jährlich neuen Sondergenehmigungen bleiben.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Was ein Mist 

Gruß


----------



## Chani04 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hochschubs.....:q:q:q

Hab in meinem alten Angelladen in Düren, wo ich letzte Woche war, schon mich auf deren Liste verewigt.

Gruß

Germaine


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort der Bundesregierung... #h
> 
> http://www.vdsf.de/documents/kormorananfrage-fdp.pdf



Die zitierte Fundstelle ist nicht die Antwort der Regierung auf die Unterschriftenaktion, es handelt sich um die Antwort auf eine Anfrage der Ageordneten Happach-Kasan. 
Allerdings kann man schon die grobe Richtung erkennen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die zitierte Fundstelle ist nicht die Antwort der Regierung auf die Unterschriftenaktion


Hat auch keiner behauptet :q #h


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Wichtig ist dauernder Druck auf die Politik! Egal ob mit Unterschriftenlisten, Eingaben von Verbänden-Vereinen, Regionalpolitikern oder Foren.


----------



## Der-Hechter (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

smiley post :m


----------



## Fischers Fritz (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Aktion läuft noch bis zum 31 August

gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo Kollegen,

habe gerade von ersten "Erfolgen" in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle gelesen.

Leider konnte ich auf die schnelle, nur den folgenden Link zur neuen Verordnung in Schleswig-Holstein finden.

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/03/01/538639.html

* Vielleicht findet Ihr dazu ja noch mehr und könnt es hier reinstellen.*

Unten der nötige Link, welcher Partei man dafür "danken" darf!  

http://www.lvn.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl15/drucks/3600/drucksache-15-3661.pdf

http://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/modules/presseservice_schleswig_holstein/index.php?show=17&db=


----------



## omer (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich hab die Liste gerade ausgedruckt und in meinen AngelSpezi ausgelegt!
Gute Aktion!!

Wie lange läuft denn die Sache noch?

CU Falk


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@omer 

Fischers Fritz meinte bis 31.08.2006


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

neulich sah ich an einem Vereinsteich wieder so ein schei...  Komoran :r

Und das schlimmste an der Oberfläche schwamm so ein ganz junger angefressener Hecht, ca 30 cm #d ,wenn mein Fotoapparat gerade bei mir wäre,dann hätte ich mal nen Foto gemacht.
Ich werde nächste Woche noch mal vorbei schauen,mal sehen ob der Vogel noch da ist.

Ist für Sachsen Anhalt auch schon was raus ?


----------



## Clouserfan (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo Zanderfänger!
Wir sammeln in unsererm Verein, trotz Abschußregelung in Thüringen. Wir haben dieses Jahr all unsere Äschen wegfliegen sehen. Kein schöner Anblick.
Deshalb muss etwas geschehen, und zwar in jedem Bundesland.
*Tierschützer behaupten 10% Fisch reichen zur Erhaltung der Art. Ich sage 5% Kormorane sind genug. Europaweit!!!*
*Grüße aus Weimar*


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Jetzt sind es schon über 23.000 Unterschriften! #6

Weiter so... #h

Ladet die Liste bitte runter:

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/fliegenfischen/internet/news/images/FliFi_Unterschriften-Liste.PDF


----------



## Mumpitz (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Wollte nur noch mal erwähnen, dass der Thread nach oben gehört 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@Mumpitz

Genau!


----------



## froggy31 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hi,
auf Blinker online habe ich gerade gelesen, das in NRW der Kormoran ab diesesem Jahr von September bis Februar unter bestimmten Umständen (über oder 100m in der Nähe von Still und Fließgewässern ect.) wieder bejagt werden darf !!!

Geil oder !!!!!!!!

gruß froggy


----------



## butzzer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Schon ma ein Anfang aber in Hessen hätt ichs auch ganz gern.
Bei uns lag so'n Vieh an nem 60er Aal erstickt am Ufer. Schad das nich alle so blöd(bzw.verfressen)sind.
Gruß 
Butzzer


----------



## DanyS73 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf Blinker online habe ich gerade gelesen, das in NRW der Kormoran ab diesesem Jahr von September bis Februar unter bestimmten Umständen (über oder 100m in der Nähe von Still und Fließgewässern ect.) wieder bejagt werden darf !!!
> 
> Geil oder !!!!!!!!
> ...



Jetzt ist es in NRW im Gesetz verankert!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

So noch 2 Wochen hat sich in Hessen schon was getan?

Gruß


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hab 8 Seiten Unterschriften hingeschickt! Leider noch zu wenig! Hoffe wir erreichen etwas damit!
mfg


----------



## Fish-Finder (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Bin ich gerne dabei! #6


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Läuft die Aktion noch weiter oder ist die beendet?

gruß


----------



## Thomas W. (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

hallo leute,
ich habe folgenden bericht gefunden, so wie es aussieht bleibt alles beim alten.

http://www.bfn.de/04_presse.html


----------



## Gardenfly (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

nein, Unterscriften helfen nichts ausser sie stehen auf einen Barcheck.
Wir haben in Berlin keine Lobby, die Fischfeinde aber schon.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es Druck auf die Angelindustrie zu machen da auch deren Umsatz gefährdet ist sprich Arbeitsplätze.
Im Lokalen Umfeld bearbeite ich gerne die Vertreter der Tourismusbranche, da keine Fische gleich keine heile Welt, ergo weniger Touries.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hier tut sich anscheinend was:
Auf Initiative der CSU-Fraktion hatte der Bayerische Landtag Ende vergangenen Jahres die Staatsregierung aufgefordert, bei der Bundesregierung erneut auf die Schaffung eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements zu drängen. "Trotz unseres Drängens verweigert Bundesumweltminister Sigmar Gabriel aber sowohl eine europäische als auch eine bundesweite Lösung. Deshalb müssen wir jetzt in Bayern handeln."

Herrmann: "Ich erwarte, dass in der geplanten bayerischen Landesartenschutzverordnung alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden, um die Schäden für die Fischerei- und Teichwirtschaft möglichst gering zu halten." Bei den Änderungen dürften allerdings Artenschutzgesichtspunkte beim Kormoran nicht aus dem Auge verloren werden, betonte der Fraktionsvorsitzende.

In den vergangenen Jahren nahmen die Bestände der Kormorane in Deutschland kontinuierlich zu. Gab es noch in den 70-er Jahren bayernweit keine sesshaften Kormorane, sind es heute rund 1.000 Brutpaare.

In der "Erlanger Erklärung" des Landesfischereiverbands wird gefordert,  dem stetig wachsenden fischereilichen Schäden zu begegnen und die regionale bayerische Bewirtschaftung des Kormorans zu intensivieren. Die Europäische Union erlaube ausdrücklich nationale Lösungen des Problems.  Im Namen der 135.000 bayerischen Fischer fordert der Landesfischereiverband unverzüglich Schritte zur Wiederherstellung der Balance zwischen dem Kormoran und der höchst gefährdeten Fischfauna.


----------



## Hunter73 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Tja bei uns dürfen die soweit ich weiß seit dem 01.09.2006 bejagt werden.....

und wenn das nicht hilft dann...:vik: 

In China und Japan werden und wurden die dortige Kormorane früher und heute zum Fangen von Fischen gezähmt. Ein Halsring verhindert das Schlucken der Fische, sie werden nach dem Fang auf dem Boot wieder ausgespuckt. Der Fischer zerteilt einzelne Fische für den hier als Haus- und Nutztier gehaltenen Vogel.
   

Hunter


----------



## swerner1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

...ist das Kormoranprobllemchen etwas eingeschlafen oder warum geht hier nix weiter?

Bei uns im Süden wüten die Biester ordentlich, und so wie´s aussieht bilden sich da inzwischen schon klare Fronten um die Herren Naturschützer mal ein bischen auf den Pfad der Tugend zurückzuführen.

Die Frage bleibt: wie kann man denn noch mehr machen?


----------



## tamandua (23. März 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



swerner1 schrieb:


> ...ist das Kormoranprobllemchen etwas eingeschlafen oder warum geht hier nix weiter?
> 
> Bei uns im Süden wüten die Biester ordentlich, und so wie´s aussieht bilden sich da inzwischen schon klare Fronten um die Herren Naturschützer mal ein bischen auf den Pfad der Tugend zurückzuführen.
> 
> Die Frage bleibt: wie kann man denn noch mehr machen?



Bitte in diese Richtung gar nicht weiter. Mit der Aufnahme ins Bundesjagdgesetz macht man sich unter Jägern nicht viele Freunde.  Grund siehe hier, auch wenn ich mich ungern selber zitiere: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1134161&postcount=42


----------



## swerner1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@Tamandua
ich hab das jetzt gelesen aber so richtig erstehen tu ichs nicht!?

Geht es da nur um materielle Schadensbegrenzung oder ???

... wäre echt interessiert da mehr Hintergrund zu bekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

:q blub :q


----------



## Robbie (25. März 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Habe den Thread jetzt nicht komplett durchgelesen. Gibts eine Initiative für die Aufnahme des Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetzt noch? Würde dann nämlich sofort unterschreiben.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



tamandua schrieb:


> Bitte in diese Richtung gar nicht weiter. Mit der Aufnahme ins Bundesjagdgesetz macht man sich unter Jägern nicht viele Freunde.  Grund siehe hier, auch wenn ich mich ungern selber zitiere: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1134161&postcount=42




Deine Annahme, mit der Aufnahme des Kormorans in das Wild, denn "ins BJG" ist eine sehr seltsame Formulierung, würde man automatisch als Pächter die Wildschäden bezahlen müssen, ist ein Irrglaube. Warum? Rehwild, Rotwild, Schwarzwild, Wildkaninchen und Fasan können ersatzpflichtigen Wildschaden verursachen. Alle anderen nur Wildschaden.
Krähen und Tauben sind große Schädlinge an der Saat - diese Schäden sind aber nicht ersatzpflichtig.

Das eingangs erwähnte "mühselige Zählen und Dokumentieren" ist übrigens ebenfalls Quatsch.
Das hieße Abschußplan, und den gibt es nur für Schalenwild mit Ausnahme des Schwarzwilds + Auer-, Birk- und Rackelwild.

Die Aufnahme des Kormoran in das Wild wäre absolut unproblematisch, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Anglerfreak (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

#6|wavey:


----------



## Frankko (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ist ausgedruckt.
Vielen Dank
Frankko


----------



## fishing_man (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

#6:vik:


----------



## micbrtls (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Einen Gedanke für die oberen Herren von VDSF und DAV: Was ist langfristig eigentlich günstiger und vor sinnvoller? Permanent neues Kormoranfutter in Form von Edelfisch ins Wasser entlassen, oder den Jägern eine ordentliche Kopfprämie auszahlen? Wenn ein Kormoran auch nur 1000 gr. Aale, Forellen, Hechte, Zander oder auch im Winter in den letzten offenen Flüssen die Äschenbestände (also zwei Tagesportionen) frisst, so ist dies erheblich teurer und schädlicher als eine Abschußprämie in Höhe von 5, 10 oder gar 20 €. Viele Jäger würden den Kormoran, wenn erlaubt, sehr gerne schießen, jedoch sind die Patronen auch recht teuer. Wäre denn eine Zusammenarbeit von Jägern und Anglern so schwierig?

Auch könnte diese Zusammenarbeit auch wissenschaftlich genutzt werden, indem der Mageninhalt genau kontrolliert wird. So könnte dann den ganzen "Naturschützern", deren Schutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, der Wind aus den Segeln genommen werden. 

Der Korman ist ein Einwanderer, der sich hier durch seine hohe Anzahl als Schädling anzusehen ist. Die geringe Anzahl von Seeadlern können hier nicht entgegenwirken, da diese auch zu scheu sind und den Menschen noch mehr meiden wie die schwarzen Gesellen.

Und warum hat ausgerechnet der Kormoran eine solch starke Lobby bei den Naturschützern? Wollen die eigentlich diese eine Vogelart auf Kosten des gesunden Fischbestandes schützen oder, so wie ich es mittlerweile vermute, nur den ungeliebten Anglern eins auswischen?

Oder war es nicht einmal im Gespräch, das ausgerechnet Angler eine Schonzeit für Aal einhalten sollen? Welcher Kormoran hält sich denn dan Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße?

Ich habe selber einmal miterlebt, wie Kormorane an einem Binnensee (Muldestausee) im Sekundentakt gelandet sind. Ich schätzte die Zahl auf über 300 Tiere. Das bedeuted eine Fischentnahme von ca. 150 KG am TAG!! Es ist mir schlecht geworden!

Ich will den Kormoran ja gar nicht ausrotten, das sollte von keinem Angler das Ziel sein, aber für eine drastische Reduzierung fände ich Klasse!


----------



## Endo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo da!

|evil: Hab letztes Jahr 8 von den Biester in die Ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt und es werden noch VIELE folgen.

*NUR EINE TOTER KORMORAN IST EIN GUTER KORMORAN*:vik:

Petri und Waidmanns Heil


----------



## Clouserfan (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Hallo Freunde .
Es gibt doch noch Hoffnung. Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen , das unsere Politiker erstmals über unsere gefiederten Freunde debattieren. Das wird ja langsam Zeit!!!!
Es ist einfach zu viel verlangt, die Jäger als Flicklappen für die Kormoranproblematik zu mißbrauchen. Schadenersatzpflicht hin und her. Die Tiere können nur mit anderen Maßnahmen gezielt und effizient dezimiert werden. Zum Beispiel im Nest.
Abschießen reicht nur für die erste Wut. Wer aber gesehen hat wie ca 1000 Tiere einen kleineren Fluss befallen, und bei geschossenen Tieren Marken aus sehr entfernten Vogelwarten gefunden hat, wird sich irgendwann bewußt, die Jäger können nicht alle und unbegrenzt rumballern. Zumal es nurnoch mit Zinkschrot erlaubt ist an einem Gewässer zu schießen. Und das besage Zinkschrot kratzt die Viecher wenig und viel teurer wie Bleischrot. Die Tiere zeigen auch keinen Schrotschußschock, es ist immer erforderlich mit großem Durchmesser zu schießen, und die Durchmesser gibts nicht bei Zinkschrot. Eisen wäre eine Alternative , aber welcher noch so entusiastische Hobbygrünrock kauft sich für ein Wild, welches er nicht verwerten kann einen neuen Knispelstock für ab ca.1500 Eumel.
Also seit weiter laut!!! Irgendwann wird mann es hören.
Gruß aus Weimar


----------



## Endo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

HALLO!!!#h

In NRW haben unsere gefiederten ''Freunde'' eine *eingene Jagd-/Schonzeit bekommen!!!!*
Ausserhalb die ser Schonzeit dürfen Kormorane offiziell und legal erlegt werden!!!!!:vik:#g
Die Jagd in Gewässernähe ist nur mit nicht bleihaltiger Munition erlaubt( Zinn, Tungsten, Stahl) da diese materialien aber leichter als Blei sind (ausgenommen Tungsten glaub ich, aber das ist 10 mal so teuer!!!) besitzen die Geschosse auf normaler Schrotschussentfernung (30-35m) keine gescheite Durchschlagskraft mehr. Demzufolge müssen dickere Schrotdurchmesser verwendet werden (zB. 4-4,5mm statt 3-3,5mm). Leider passen von den dicken Schroten weniger in die Patrone, was wiederum die Deckung der Schrotgabe verringert (weniger Schrote treffen das Ziel) und das wiederum verringert die Chance das das Tier an einem Schock stirbt (der Schrotschuss tötet durch Schock dh. die gleichzeitige zerstörung vieler Nerven).|znaika:

Abgesehen von der Schrotproblematik sind Kormorane verdammt lernfähig. Bei unserm ersten Ansitz konnten wir mit 3 Jägern immerhin 23 von den Viecher erwischen#6. Die waren halt den Beschuss noch nicht gewohnt. Beim nächsten Ansitz sind die Biester schon auf 300m!! aufgeflogen und kamen nicht mehr in Reichweite#q.

Bei uns werden wir weiterhin Kormorane scharf bejagen.

Petri und Waidmanns Heil


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ohne Worte

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (26. August 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

ja wirklich eine tolle sache *toptop*


----------



## magic feeder (19. November 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

#:

           :s  
   :a


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich war jetzt mal an nem größeren Deutschen Fluss unterwegs und kam mit einem Jäger ins Gespräch.
Ihm ist der Kormoran mit seiner unglaublichen Bestandsexpolsion auch negativ aufgefallen.
Bei ihm fallen die Teile in großer Stückzahl wie die Blätter von den Bäumen seitdem es erlaubt ist.
Er verzehrt die Tiere auch. Das Rupfen ist sehr einfach, da keine Daunen und der Geschmack ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/RezepteKormoran.pdf

http://www.dorothea-steiner.de/cms/....rede_d_steiner_schutz_des_kormorans_sich.htm


----------



## Fischpaule (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Moin
Ich würde die Aufnahme des Kormorans als jagdbares Wild in das Bundesjagdgesetz nicht begrüßen. In Brandenburg gibt es für die meisten Teichwirtschaften eine ganzjährige Abschußgenehmigung, zumindest für juvenile Tiere und da der Kormoran nicht zum jagdbaren Wild gehört, können die Betreiber der Teichwirtschaften selbst bestimmen welcher Jäger den Abschuß vornehmen dürfen bzw. wenn sie eine Waffenbesitzkarte haben, können sie auf ihrem Gebiet den Abschuß sogar selbst vornehmen. Wenn jetzt der Kormoran ins entsprechende Gesetz kommt, könnten nur noch die Jagdpächter entscheiden und da gibt es eine ganze Menge von denen, die gar kein Interesse am Abschuß der Kormorane haben, weil sie damit kein Geld verdienen können bzw. weil die Jagd sogar sehr kostenintensiv ist und durch die hohe Fluchtdistanz auch sehr zeitaufwendig ist.

#h


----------



## Parasol (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



hangloose schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass es jedes Jahr mehr von den Vögeln gibt.
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht dass das durch Abschuss nicht reguliert wird. Bei Wild und Rotwild wird dies doch auch gemacht.



Hallo,

stellt euch das mal nicht so einfach vor mit dem Abschießen. Wenn erst mal die ersten Schüsse gemacht wurden, wird es verdammt schwer, einen Kormoran auf Schussdistanz an zu pirschen. Dann ist der Horizontalschuss wegen der Abpraller auf der Wasseroberfläche ein großes Problem wegen der Gefährdung von Menschen. Der Steilschuß auf den fliegenden Kormoran mit Schrot ist wegen der meistens großen Entfernungen in der Regel wirkungslos.

Schießen darf außerdem nur der dort zuständige Jagdberechtigte. Der wird sich in der Regel nicht so sehr danach reißen, Kormorane zu ärgern und sich den Angriffen der ach so eifrigen  Tierschützer zusätzlich aus zu setzen.


----------



## angler-jan (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Petri
Ich hab gehöhrt mit Abschuss wird das nicht so ganz gut.
Besser ist es sie in den brutplätzen so jagen brutplätze und die eier auch noch zu zerstören
und die nester!!!!!
Also aktiv diese viecher überall zu bejagen!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Also ich war länger nicht mehr angeln gewesen seit gut 2 monaten.und da war ich vorgestern mal wieder mit der spinrute los und promt sah ich den ersten jährlichen cormoran-haufen #t
so bald es kalt iss trudeln die in ganz deutschland ein so scheint mir das.ich hab glaube ich vor über nem jahr schon meine unterschrift geleistet,dass der cormoran bejagt werden darf.naja mal schauen was draus wird.... also speziell an unserem großen vereinsteich können sie kaum schaden anrichten weil der see sehr tief ist und sehr viel fisch vorhanden ist.darum mach ich mir keine sorgen um mein gewässer.aber hinter unserem haus fließt die lippe,wo ich schon seit kind an forellen füttere.nach jedem winter sind fast alle fische einfach weg ! und man sieht den cormoran im sturzflug  furchtbar gute jäger sind das.ich selbst erhebe keinen gräul gegen diese tiere, sie folgen nur ihrem instinkt.schuld an der übergroßen cormoran-population haben wie so meist die politiker und bürokraten.wird es jemals anders sein ?


----------



## theundertaker (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

#c 
*einfach mal thread wiederaufleben lässt*

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## angler-jan (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

angelndes sofa hat gesagt:also speziell an unserem großen vereinsteich können sie kaum schaden anrichten weil der see sehr tief ist und sehr viel fisch vorhanden ist.darum mach ich mir keine sorgen um mein gewässer. 

naja auf jeden fall ist ein teich nicht tiefer als 15 Meter.
Denn sie schaffen auch schoon mal etwas mehr. Únd was sie rauf holen kann jeder Fisch von klein biss 35cm sein auch schonmal 40 cm !!!


----------



## angler-jan (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

lasst mal bitte den thread wieder aufleben. und ich würde mal gerne wissen wie viele leute schon unterschrieben haben?!


----------



## HD1983 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Unterschriftenliste zum Download!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hi hallo,

ist die unterschriftenliste noch aktuell? Bzw wie ist der aktuelle Stand.. Unterschriften wieviele schon??

gruß


----------



## Michael R. (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Die Aktion mit den Unterschriften haben wir vom Verein aus schon vor 2 Jahren gestartet. 270 Unterschriften nur von unserem Verein dazu noch die vom anderen Verein macht zusammen rund 500 Unterschriften. Wenn alle Vereine hier im KAV (Kreisangelverband) mitgemacht haben dürfte das gut und gerne 2000-3000 Unterschriften ergeben haben. Ich habe hier bei uns zwar noch keinen Kormoran gesehen hab aber Unterschrieben.


----------



## Döbelfischer (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Biologen:

Gibts nicht irgendeine Tierart die sich von Kormoran-Eiern und Brut ernährt ?

danke.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Döbelfischer schrieb:


> ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Biologen:
> 
> Gibts nicht irgendeine Tierart die sich von Kormoran-Eiern und Brut ernährt ?
> 
> danke.



Waschbären


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich würde die Aufnahme des Kormorans als jagdbares Wild in das Bundesjagdgesetz nicht begrüßen. In Brandenburg gibt es für die meisten Teichwirtschaften eine ganzjährige Abschußgenehmigung, zumindest für juvenile Tiere und da der Kormoran nicht zum jagdbaren Wild gehört, können die Betreiber der Teichwirtschaften selbst bestimmen welcher Jäger den Abschuß vornehmen dürfen bzw. wenn sie eine Waffenbesitzkarte haben, können sie auf ihrem Gebiet den Abschuß sogar selbst vornehmen. Wenn jetzt der Kormoran ins entsprechende Gesetz kommt, könnten nur noch die Jagdpächter entscheiden und da gibt es eine ganze Menge von denen, die gar kein Interesse am Abschuß der Kormorane haben, weil sie damit kein Geld verdienen können bzw. weil die Jagd sogar sehr kostenintensiv ist und durch die hohe Fluchtdistanz auch sehr zeitaufwendig ist.
> 
> #h





Da unterliegst Du aber gewaltig einem Irrtum.

Eine sogenannte Waffenbesitzkarte (WBK) berechtigt nicht zum Beschuß eines Tieres auf eigenem Grund und Boden.

Eine WBK ersetzt keinen Jagdschein.

Eine WBK berechtigt nur zum schießen auf Behördlich genehmigten Schießständen zum Bedürfniss umfassenden Zweck, das heißt zum sportlichen schießen.

Gruß
ZH66 (unter anderem auch Sportschütze)


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Da unterliegst Du aber gewaltig einem Irrtum.
> 
> Eine sogenannte Waffenbesitzkarte (WBK) berechtigt nicht zum Beschuß eines Tieres auf eigenem Grund und Boden.
> 
> ...




Moin Herr Sportschütze

...na dann empfehle ich dir mal u.A. die Brandenburgische Kormoranverordnung (BdgKorV) §3 Abs.3 durchzulesen

|wavey:


----------



## bagsta343 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

ey zh66.....

was hältst du von einer teilhaberschaft an meinem teich???:m


|muahah:

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Herr Sportschütze
> 
> ...na dann empfehle ich dir mal u.A. die Brandenburgische Kormoranverordnung (BdgKorV) §3 Abs.3 durchzulesen
> 
> |wavey:




Hast Du dazu auch einen Link oder einen Auszug?

Das würde mich schon mal interessieren, wo man als WBK-Inhaber auf Kormorane ballern darf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Kuckst Du hier

http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2318/kormoran.pdf


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Das würde mich schon mal interessieren, wo man als WBK-Inhaber auf Kormorane ballern darf.



Ich würde den Abschuss nicht als Ballerei bezeichnen, es ist und bleibt auch ohne "Jagdschein" ein sehr kleiner Personenkreis (also wirklich nur Besitzer oder Pächter und nicht deren Freunde oder Bekannte). Die Teichwirtschaften, bei denen das genehmigt wird, sind meist 150ha oder größer bzw. entsprechende Zuchtanlagen (alles Vollerwerbsbetriebe). Es ist nicht so, das jeder, der einen kleinen Teich gepachtet hat, nun auf Jagd gehen darf. Und da in den Fischereibetrieben auch sehr viele Personen die Jagdausübungsberechtigung haben, sind den ausführenden Personen die Waidmännischen Gepflogenheiten geläufig (In der Fischerei wird oft mehr über die Jagd gesprochen als über Fische) - ansonsten wäre es erst garnicht zu dieser Reglung gekommen.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

@Fischpaule,

o.k., jetzt sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus als anfangs. Es scheint sich dabei tatsächlich um eine Sonderregelung zu handeln. 

Denn normal ist das nicht und wiederspricht alledem, was ich in meiner Waffensachkundeprüfung beigebracht bekam.;+

Aber so ist das mit unseren Gesetzen halt. Es wird ein Gesetz erlassen, das irgendwo durch ein Hintertürchen wieder aufgehoben wird.#c

Nix für ungut#h

Gruß
ZH66


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> @Fischpaule,
> 
> o.k., jetzt sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus als anfangs. Es scheint sich dabei tatsächlich um eine Sonderregelung zu handeln.



Ja, so zu sagen eine Sonderreglung, mit der es aber vorbei wäre wenn der Kormoran als jagdbares Wild aufgenommen werden würde und das wäre für einige Teichwirtschaften fatal...

#h


----------



## angler-jan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Wie es sich hier anhört seit ihr vom Fach. 
Was muss man denn jetzt alles einsehen und was für Scheine haben, wenn man den Kormoran schiessen will?

Erklärt mir das mal bitte so kurz und bündig. In Gesetzen blicke ich nie so richtig durch.


----------



## magic feeder (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

hey jan....komm mal runter ....gnadenlos abschiessen sollte man den kormoran auch nicht


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Was muss man denn jetzt alles einsehen und was für Scheine haben, wenn man den Kormoran schiessen will?
> 
> Erklärt mir das mal bitte so kurz und bündig. In Gesetzen blicke ich nie so richtig durch.



...Vor allem muss man erst mal 18 Jahre alt sein   und alles andere kann sich sich noch ändern bis du so alt bist...

#h


----------



## maddes 2.0 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

laola:

weiter so

runter mit den viechern


----------



## Carphunter 76 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Würd jemacht !^^


----------



## dalli63 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Ich unterstütze dieses Vorhaben, aber nur insoweit es nicht zum Raubbau an der Art kommt. Ich denke dies ist aber kaum möglich, da die Kormorane super lernfähig sind, was Beschuss angeht.


----------



## angler-jan (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Stimmt, da wo geschossen wurde hauen die aber ganz schnell wieder ab.


----------



## Green Highlander (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Leider helfen Kommentare wie weiter vorne im Thread geschrieben: 
*NUR EINE TOTER KORMORAN IST EIN GUTER KORMORAN *nur dazu bei weiter uns Anglern  den Ernsthaften Willen am Naturschutz in Frgae zu stellen. Bitte nicht mehr solche Kommentare noch dazu oeffentlich. Habt Ihr eigentlich die Kormaorananfrage die auch vorher im Thread gelinkt st durchgelesen? 
Natuerlich erscheint es auf den ersten Blick als ob die Bundesregierung nichts weiter unternehmen wird aber es gibt auch Loesungen dies zu aendern. Und die werden im text genannt! So steht zum Beispiel geschrieben, dass der Schaden in vielen von Vereinen bewirtschafteteten Gewaessern unbekannt ist. Warum? Hier wuerde ein gemainschaftlicher Arbeitseinsatz  mit einer Schadenmeldung an die jeweiligen Behoerden mit der Forderung nach Ersatzzahlungen fuer Neubesatz unter Umstaenden etwas bewirken. Es wird ja auch geschrieben, dass in einigen Faellen Zahlungen geleistet wurden. Wenn die Forderungen aber flaechendeckend kommen sind die Politiker gefordert. Die Politiker sind sich ja bewusst, dass auch ein "natuerlicher" Fischbestand sein Recht hat - steht auch in der Anfrage. 
Anstatt die undurchfuehrbare Forderung nach Genaralabschuss und der damit einhergehenden Feindschaft mit anderen Naturschuetzern zu stellen sollten wir lieber versuchen die Gefaerdung unserer heimischen Fische darzustellen ohne (!) zuerst auf den Kormoran zu zielen. 
Diese Antwort darf nicht von uns kommen aber wahrscheinlich ist es dafuer bereits zu spaet. Zu sehr ist die Diskussion leider schon vergiftet und die Standpunkte verfestigt.


----------



## Frieder (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

Schaut Euch bitte mal diese Fotos an ..... !
Sind sie nicht der Beweis, daß diesem Vogel nicht´s heilig ist ???????
Hier wird gerade ein ca. 3-pfünder Hecht gefressen, bei geschätzter Länge von über 50 cm

Die Fotos sind in Nordhessen an einem kleinen See entstanden und wurden in der örtlichen Presse (HNA) am 17. Jan. 2008 veröffentlicht.

Diese einzigartigen Fotos gelangen dem Tier- und Naturfotograf Hubert Schreier.#6


----------



## schaumburg4 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Kormoran ins Bundesjagdgesetz - jede Unterschrift zählt!*

;-) ich hoffe das klappt 
und super gelungende fotos,....endlich hat mans nochmal bildlich, was die kormorane alles wegfressen^^
lg schaumburg


----------

